# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  STOP diskriminaciji trudnica i majki na tržištu rada!

## Danci_Krmed

Udruga Roda provodi projekt *Trudna na poslu – STOP diskriminaciji majki na tržištu rada*  i poziva Vas da doprinesete promjenama koje želite vidjeti u društvu.  Ovim putem prikupljamo iskustva trudnica i majki koje su osjetile  nepravdu u vrijeme traženja posla, razgovora za posao, priprema za  rodiljni/roditeljski dopust i po povratku na posao. 

* Opišite s kakvim ste se preprekama susreli, jer ćete tako pomoći  drugim trudnicama i majkama da prepoznaju diskriminaciju i da je  prijave. Također ćete pridonijeti senzibilizaciji poslodavaca i cijelog  društva. Podijelite svoje iskustvo na ovom topicu ili FB-profilu udruge  Roda. Možete to učiniti i e-poštom na adresu roda@roda.hr. Vašim ćemo se iskustvima koristiti tijekom provedbe projekta ne navodeći vaše osobne podatke.*

Ako neka od sljedećih situacija opisuje Vaše iskustvo bili ste (ili ste  još uvijek) žrtva spolne diskriminacije na temelju trudnoće i  majčinstva:

- htjeli ste se javiti na oglas za posao, ali je u njemu poslodavac  istaknuo da traži osobu muškog spola iako ste vi zadovoljavali tražene  uvjete
- poslodavac vam je na razgovoru izravno ili neizravno dao do znanja da je posao namijenjen muškoj osobi
- poslodavac Vas je odbio zaposliti, jer je doznao da ste trudni ili da planirate trudnoću
- na razgovoru za posao postavljana su Vam pitanja o Vašem obiteljskom statusu i planovima za budućnost
- u trudnoći ste premješteni na drugo, manje zahtjevno i slabije plaćeno radno mjesto 
- poslodavac i(li) ostali zaposlenici zbijali su neukusne šale na račun  Vaše težine/pojačanog apetita/češćih odlazaka na toalet i sl.
- odbijena Vam je molba za rad u nekoj drugoj smjeni od one u kojoj ste do trudnoće radili
- poslodavac Vam nije dopuštao odlaske na liječničke kontrole i pretrage za vrijeme radnog vremena
- niste unaprijeđeni na bolje i odgovornije radno mjesto iako ste zadovoljavali uvjete, a posao je dobio slabiji kandidat(kinja)
- poslodavac Vam nije ponudio mogućnost edukacije, usavršavanja, treninga, sudjelovanja u _team building_u i sl. dok su ostali zaposlenici dobili tu mogućnost
- upozorili ste poslodavca na nesigurne uvjete za rad za Vas i za Vaše  dijete (dizali ste teret, udisali štetne kemikalije, radili na vrlo  niskim i visokim temperaturama i sl.), ali on nije ništa poduzeo kako bi  to promijenio
- dok ste bili na rodiljnom/roditeljskom dopustu dogodile su se  organizacijske promjene koje su se odnosile i na Vaše radno mjesto, ali  vi o tome niste bili obaviješteni
- po povratku s rodiljnog/roditeljskog dopusta premješteni ste na manje zahtjevno i slabije plaćeno radno mjesto bez objašnjenja
- otkazan Vam je ugovor o radu bez posebnog razloga itd.

Na žalost, puno je primjera diskriminacije žena na tržištu rada temeljem  trudnoće i majčinstva te ovdje sigurno nisu pobrojani svi. Vaše je  iskustvo jedinstveno i možda ga ne nalazite u navedenim primjerima, ali  neka Vas to ne spriječi da ga podijelite s nama. Za pojavu  diskriminacije možemo znati samo ako o njoj ne šutimo. 

Udruga RODA zahvaljuje Vam se na sudjelovanju!

Projekt financira Ured za ljudska prava i prava nacionalnih manjina  Vlade Republike Hrvatske. Objavljeni sadržaj i mišljenja odgovornost su  udruge Roda i ne izražavaju službene stavove Ureda za ljudska prava i  prava nacionalnih manjina Vlade Republike Hrvatske.

----------


## Arya Stark

Pozdrav svima, nadam se da pišem na pravo mjesto za početak  :Smile: 

Radila sam na jednom radnom mjestu, s dogovornim prekidima radi školovanja, punih 10 godina. U isto vrijeme sam se, kako sam i navela, školovala, a pošto je posao bio u struci, pred sam kraj mog školovanja ponuđen mi je ostanak u tvrtci bez ikakvih prekida nakon završetka fakulteta i stjecanja VSS, što sam dakako objeručke i prihvatila. Ovdje je bitno napomenuti da se radi o javnoj tvrtci, jer sam svjesna da su privatni poduzetnici u današnje vrijeme ugroženi, iako to naravno ne opravdava kršenje ljudskih prava.

Pred sam kraj mog fakultetskog obrazovanja ostala sam trudna te sam morala prvih mjesec dana čuvati trudnoću. Odmah nekoliko dana nakon obznanjivanja trudnoće šefovima, kad se još nije ni znalo hoću li morati čuvati cijelu trudnoću ili ću se moći vratiti na posao nakon početnih komplikacija, dobila sam poziv u kojem mi je jasno dano do znanja da od ponude za stalan posao neće biti ništa. Da pojasnim kako mi je dano do znanja – u razgovoru mi je više puta spominjano da bi im trebala za razdoblje povećanog obujma posla i ako bih mogla odraditi taj period do kraja, jasno ističući krajnji datum kad bih trebala završiti s radom, a koji je bio za nekoliko mjeseci. 

Smatram da je bilo izrazito diskriminatorno od mojih tadašnjih poslodavaca u potpunosti promijeniti priču o mom stalnom zaposlenju doslovno tjedan dana nakon objave trudnoće o dugoročnim planovima tvrtke (i mom aktivnom sudjelovanju u istima), a jednostavno jadno (jer nažalost nemam drugu riječ za taj potez) ne reći mi izravno da me posao više ne čeka zbog trudnoće, nego to jednostavno prešutjeti.

----------


## Platica

Pozdrav,
Kroz vise razgovora za posao izravno su me pitali mislim li uskoro imati dijecu, na jednom razgovoru za posao poslodavka je (znaci zena) rekla da se ipak javim kada rodim dijete i kada ono odraste malo, iako tada nisam bila trudna nego tek za 2 godine. Žalosno ali istinito! Žao mi je sto tada nisam imala hrabrosti reci im kako to sto pitaju nije u redu, svakako me niko od njih nije niti primio u radni odnos.

----------


## Apsu

Na prvom razgovoru za posao jedno od prvih pitanja bilo mi je da li imam muža, na što sam odgovorila da nemam, slijedilo je pitanje da li imam djecu i mislim li ih ubrzo imati, na što sam također odgovorila da ne, a šlag na tortu je bilo pitanje iza toga - da li imam dečka i ozbiljnu vezu. Na sva 3 pitanja sam odgovorila sa ne i dobila jedan veliki osmijeh i posao.

----------


## nine

> Udruga Roda provodi projekt *Trudna na poslu – STOP diskriminaciji majki na tržištu rada*  i poziva Vas da doprinesete promjenama koje želite vidjeti u društvu.  Ovim putem prikupljamo iskustva trudnica i majki koje su osjetile  nepravdu u vrijeme traženja posla, razgovora za posao, priprema za  rodiljni/roditeljski dopust i po povratku na posao. 
> 
> - na razgovoru za posao postavljana su Vam pitanja o Vašem obiteljskom statusu i planovima za budućnost
> 
> - poslodavac i(li) ostali zaposlenici zbijali su neukusne šale na račun  Vaše težine/pojačanog apetita/češćih odlazaka na toalet i sl.
> 
> - dok ste bili na rodiljnom/roditeljskom dopustu dogodile su se  organizacijske promjene koje su se odnosile i na Vaše radno mjesto, ali  vi o tome niste bili obaviješteni
> 
> .


U trudnoći s prvim djetetom prigovarali su mi na poslu zbog čestih odlazaka na wc i mučnina , da je neprimjereno i da "se suzdržim".
Također je došlo do promjena unutra firme, te sam ja dobila produljenje ugovora o radu točno do datuma prestanka porodiljnog, odnosno "škartali" su me u međuvremenu.

Prije druge trudnoce poslodavac me pitao koliko mi je staro prvo dijete, imam li koga da je čuva, koliko mi je ozbiljna druga veza i planiram li dijete slućajno, ako da, ništa od posla, i pitao me jesam li možda trudna jer izgledam tako (malo sam punija bila).

Dok je drugi poslodavac u mojoj drugoj trudnoći zbijao šale na moj račun da sam trebala koristiti kondome iako je dijete planirano i željeno najmanje 4 mjeseca!

----------

